

David Eagleman and Mysteries of the Brain - atakan_gurkan
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/04/25/110425fa_fact_bilger?currentPage=all

======
zecg
"The more familiar the world becomes, the less information your brain writes
down, and the more quickly time seems to pass."

